# Flower town names



## Lily (Mar 7, 2018)

I?m looking for town names to do with flowers but I?m not very creative! Any suggestions?


----------



## anee (Mar 7, 2018)

Virginia could be great!


----------



## arkitty (Mar 7, 2018)

Think of any flower then add something like "cove, town, ville, vale, wood, etc" at the end.
e.g. Rosewood, Lilycove


----------



## Snowfell (Mar 7, 2018)

These are all higher classifications of flowers:

Astereae
Bellis
Lilieae
Rosales

I think they'd make nice town names, and they don't seem too common.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 7, 2018)

I like marigold. I think it's cute, and it's also my favorite flower.


----------



## duckykate (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe chrysanyhemum for your mayor's name if it fits (probably not lmao) also wildflower, butter cup, daisy, rose. For town names, maybe lily valley, rose mist, clover, flora, lotus, rosemary, sage, and bluebelle


----------



## Lippysue (Mar 7, 2018)

I like Floravia or Rosamund.


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 7, 2018)

Snowfell said:


> These are all higher classifications of flowers:
> 
> Astereae
> Bellis
> ...



I agree with these. 

LilyCove (from Pokemon Hoenn. Have you played Pokemon R/S/E? I'm working on my playthough. Played like 10 minutes yesterday)
Petalburg
Fiore
Evergarden
Sequoia

Those names are not flowers, but there are related to 'em, I guess.


----------



## vicutie (Mar 8, 2018)

Aconite
Tiger Lily
Lilium 
Azalea
Zinnia
Peony

Do you have a preference in color of flowers you like?


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 8, 2018)

Rosevale
Violet
Tulip
Poppy
Sweetpea
Daffodil
Hibiscus


----------



## primandimproper (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like Firelily, Primrose, Iris, or Laurel.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

If only we could have 9 letters, you could have called it 'PetalWood'. ^_^


----------

